# Bulkhead fishing 4-15



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Bill came out with Brian and myself for some bulkhead fishing. It was pretty good despite the cool weather. We captured
about 17 catfish mostly blue cats. Then went out for some white bass jigging with DuckTracker slabs, the new industry standard for slabs!
The white bass were up shallow and getting after it.
Brian caught a nice hybrid bass while were fishing the bulkhead.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Great job guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

WTG. You gents are dialed in.


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

fishinganimal said:


> WTG. You gents are dialed in.


VERY NICE !


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

VERY NICE !


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Great post - thanks!


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

Man, good work.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

great catch my friend!


----------

